# Cohiba Maduro Magicos 50th anniversary



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Looking at getting these for an investment, anyone's thoughts on if it's worth buying?

Thanks


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

oops


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Moved to Habanos forum; @Kaz69, please make sure to post in the appropriate forum. Thanks!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Now he only needs 25 more posts to be able to comment in his own thread.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> Now he only needs 25 more posts to be able to comment in his own thread.


The reason for the post count minimum is to assure the member's been around enough to understand what is accepted and not accepted on the forum. Especially with ccs.

Could you imagine how many first posts would be. "Hey I see you bought Monte #2s . Where'd you order them from." But when you've been around for a while you know better.

I know some people read the forum rules, but not all. So it's a bit of a safe guard.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

It makes sense. It weeds out the ones just looking for cc info. I'm 400 posts in and still know nada about cc's. I think I may have posted once in that area thanks to a bomb. Google is a far better source for info. Some are just lazy and want the ones that know to spill the beans. I'm still making my way through all the great nc's to not care about cc's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kaz69 said:


> Looking at getting these for an investment, anyone's thoughts on if it's worth buying?
> 
> Thanks


Not really much of an investment a special release for the Spanish market i believe the Genios will be released as well very soon. Just a gimmick IMHO, most of these altadis releases are ways to get rid of old stock. And just in time for the holidays. The entire Manuro line was lack luster to say the least once again IMHO. They come in a fancy box with fancy bands. Old stock from mixed years and lots transformed into a must have item I'll Pass.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Cigars are a terrible investment, imho. All the profits go up in flames!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

As Mr. Bpegler suggested just about all CC's are pretty much worthless as they only burn for an hour or two and leaves you with burnt leaves and an empty feeling of knowing you just spent your good money on something that only gives you back happiness and a general sense of calm. Other than that one should not ever touch or buy the Espys, CoRo's....worthless.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Cigars are a terrible investment, imho. All the profits go up in flames!!!


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> As Mr. Bpegler suggested just about all CC's are pretty much worthless as they only burn for an hour or two and leaves you with burnt leaves and an empty feeling of knowing you just spent your good money on something that only gives you back happiness and a general sense of calm. Other than that one should not ever touch or buy the Espys, CoRo's....worthless.


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cigars for a investment? I wish I had enough self control for that. I will stick to stocks, real estate and classic cars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

George007 said:


> Cigars for a investment? I wish I had enough self control for that. I will stick to stocks, real estate and classic cars.


*Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

